# etowah sportsman club



## olroy (Oct 19, 2004)

looking for someone that hunts on this property.
thanks


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 19, 2004)

that shouldn't be too hard, there are a few of us on here.  but we have our own forum too
http://frost.bbboy.net/etowahsportsmanclub

I'm new to the club this year, but I'll be glad to try to help you.  

Don't know if you know or not, but he first buck was taken this weekend was a nice 8pt.


----------

